# My Orchestral Piece For My Class



## dpwave (Apr 14, 2015)

Here's a composition/orchestration I did for my orchestration class. It could have gone much longer, but I had to compress the material to stay within a 2-3 minute time limit. In my mind, it's still not finished.


__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I think you've posted an HTML tag, the correct URL is

__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I liked the music very much. The orchestration is very good. You're right, it does sound a bit unfinished. Without the score, I can't really say much more than that, probably some other forum members will be able to give you much better criticism.


----------



## dpwave (Apr 14, 2015)

You're right, the URL you posted is better. Thanks for you response.

This was a MIDI mockup I did using Vienna library samples. And the ending I really don't like, but that wasn't my real intention of an ending anyway.


----------

